
Peace App developer – I can’t believe I made a #1 top-paid app - fahimulhaq
https://twitter.com/marcoarment/status/644359302237548544
======
ja27
It's interesting that it's only #1 in the U.S. and #20 in Canada. That's
pretty good evidence that initial sales were driven by Marco's following on
Twitter and friendly posts by people he knows. Now the mass media blogs are
picking it up. The high rank will also drive some sales. Once things settle
down, it could be great post-launch blog post about sales analytics.

